# أساليب تمويل المشاريع الإستثمارية



## arch_alshaye (14 مايو 2006)

في الآونة الأخيرة تم الاهتمام بما يسمى بدراسات الجدوى وطرق تمويل المشاريع وهو ضمن الدراسات الاقتصادي لأي مشروع.
والهدف في دراسة أساليب التمويل هو معرفة أيهم أكثر فائدة أن يبني المبنى بتمويل كامل من رأس المال أم أن يبنى فيما بعد بنفس برأس المال أيضا أم يستعان برأس مال مقترض عليه نسبة من الفائدة ؟؟ 
احد هذه الخيارات قد يكون هو الأنسب والأفضل اقتصاديا بالنسبة لمالك المشروع ولكن كيف يمكن تحديد ذلك ؟.
تهتم هذه الدراسة باستعراض للأساليب المناسبة لتمويل المشاريع والتي يتم من خلالها اختيار ما يناسب كل مشروع بحسب ظروفه، فالتمويل اليوم يشكل بنداً جوهريا ثابتا على جدول الفرد والأسرة والمؤسسة والدولة، ومرد ذلك أن عمليات التمويل والاستثمار ترتبط بشكل وثيق بشتى مناحي الحياة الاقتصادية والمالية لجميع الأشخاص الطبيعيين والاعتباريين من ناحية، ومن تأثيرهما على جميع الأنشطة من ناحية أخرى، علاوة على ما يمثله التمويل كقضية جوهرية للعديد من الأفراد والشركات والدول في السعي نحو معالجة النقص في المدخرات والإيفاء بالالتزامات.
وبهذا يزداد الاهتمام بتمويل المشروعات على المستوى الفردي، والشركات، والدول، وذلك لمواكبة التعاون والتطور الذي يسود العالم اليوم، وخاصة ونحن ندخل عصر العولمة.


----------



## ياسر التويتي (15 مايو 2006)

Zasak allah khair


----------



## حسان رضي البسيسي (15 مايو 2006)

مشكور أخوي ويعطيك الف الف عافيه على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع. وأتمنى ان تضع المزيد من مثل هذه المواضيع الراقيه جداً.


----------



## مهندس العمارة (17 مايو 2006)

دراسة جيدة جدا ..

جزيت خيرا على الفائدة القيمة ..

تحياتي لك مع انتظارنا للمزيد ..


----------



## aly_moh (18 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات*

مشكور كتير 

الموضوع دة موضوع محترم مفيد جدا 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## محمد الصغير (18 مايو 2006)

جيد جدا" أخى


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (22 مايو 2006)

رائع جدا ، يا سلام لو هناك مثال تفصيلي و شكرا 
احمد الشربيني


----------



## محمد الصغير (22 مايو 2006)

هذا جيد يا أخى ولكن يفضل طرح أمثالة اكثر


----------



## arch_alshaye (23 مايو 2006)

أشكر لكم إطلاعكم وهذا الموضوع عبارة عن مقدمة وشرح موجز فقد .... فمجال التمويل أشمل وأعم بكثير.
وأنا هنا حبيت أن أطرح هذا الموضوع الإستفادة للأخوة الزملاء وللإضافة عليه من أهل الخبرة والمهتمين.


----------



## ehabelg (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا جزيلا و يعطيكم العافية


----------



## طيسفون (16 نوفمبر 2006)

نشكرك جزيييييييييل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الظريف


----------



## bmtahar (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك و رب يحفظك ان شاء الله


----------



## الحميدي76 (1 يونيو 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــور إخـــــــــــــــــــــوي علـــــــــــــــــــى الموضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخي ..


----------



## e_kassem1 (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------

